# Poo in crate overnight - any tips



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I am hoping someone may have a useful tip. our pup is now 10 weeks, although we have only had him for 5 nights. All but one of those nights he has pooed in his crate at some time during the night. So by morning he has spread poo everywhere, including all over himself. Its getting almost too much to cope with having to bath him, clean up the poo and try to get the kids to school with breakfast in them and on time! He seems to think that the "right" place to poo is my sitting room. In the kitchen, he will sometimes now go to sit at the door when he needs a wee.....but yesterday he went to the other door and, thinking he wanted a toy, I let him through into the sitting room and he promptly pooed. Perhaps I am expecting too much, too soon......but there must be something I can do? :cry2:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi it is hard work isn't it!!! I sympathise. It is still very early days for your puppy and basically its consistancy that pays off. I am minding a 13 week old beagle at the moment and although she is very good, I need to make sure I let her out atleast every 30 mins, often more. They are still learning the basics and need all the help and guidance they can get.
You could try moving his last meal slighlty earlier and making sure he empties out before bed, you may need to go to bed later and get up earlier for a few weeks. He and you will get there, honest.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Its so much more work than I expected! My hubby takes him out around midnight or even later....but its hard to get him to do the business....he just does not seem to like pooing outside. I will try moving his tea a bit earlier.....can't do any harm!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is very very hard work, my pup was a devil all wrapped up in a cute disguise!
He is all grown up now and wouldn't be without him. Hang in there and come on here for a moan when you need to, we have all been there


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I agree with everything Karen has said.  I had a similar issue with Daisy when I first got her although she was a bit older. I moved her last meal to 4pm just until she got out the habit of pooing in the crate. I got into a tizzy thinking about the timing of every meal and when she should poo! We spent a lot of time stood in the garden....waiting and waiting!  Good luck, I am sure it will get better soon!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think the others are right about timing etc, but if that doesn't help, you might want to consider a quick vet check up. When Rosie had colitis as a pup, it meant she couldn't keep until morning and it came out so fast that it went everywhere. I had to do a few morning baths during the worst of it. 

Are his poos fairly solid during the day? If not, he might have tummy troubles.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

At 10 weeks and only with you 5 days he is still a tiny baby finding his way in the world and settling in. He clearly needs the loo at some point during the night so I would be getting up to let him out part way through the night too rather than having him mess in his crate. Hopefully it won't be something you need to do for long but would be well worth it to me!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How large is the crate?? they are definetly still a baby....tho if the crate is too big they won't be holding it till morning becuase they can get far enough away from it.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You could try letting pup out in the middle of the night, a lot less hassle than cleaning up the mess and eventually the will be able to hold it all night.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks all.......we have moved his meals an hour earlier today - probably better anyway as he is up earlier..... and he can have his breakfast while the kids eat theirs......and we will see how that works.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope that works - but if he has not done an extra poo before he goes to bed it would be well worth getting up in the night to let him out and hopefully avoid him soiling his crate (and himself)


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We were just chatting and hubby has volunteered to do the getting up - so now we have a plan in place and I will update you all tomorrow.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope you have a poo free night! Well at least in the crate! I bet if you let him out once between midnight and when you get up then there won't be poop in the crate. That will make a big difference for you! I'd cry if i woke up to that in the morning too! Good luck.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

just to update.....hubby stayed up until 2am.....took him out for toilet then. Crate this morning was clean....everything much easier. Hubby and puppy then had a big sleep this morning!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

susanb said:


> just to update.....hubby stayed up until 2am.....took him out for toilet then. Crate this morning was clean....everything much easier. Hubby and puppy then had a big sleep this morning!


Yay that's good news! Hubby shouldn't have to do this forever! I bet pup was much happier too as well as you this morning. They really don't like to soil themselves in their bedding so it must be a desperate thing if they do. Glad the plan is in action.

Keep us posted!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad it went better last night! If he doesn't want to stay up that late you could just set an alarm to go off around 2 or 3 am. Of course he may like staying up that late! Beofre i had kids i was a night owl. Now I'm tired by 9pm!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks, he is a night owl.....he often stayed up that late before the puppy arrived - although he didn't always get up at 7am then!


----------

